# Recolonialist European worst nightmare, Robert Mugabe



## 52ndStreet (Jul 15, 2008)

The European recolonialist worst nightmare, are leaders that adhere to Robert
Mugabe philosophy. This derails all plans for the recolonization of the African continent.


----------



## Gungnir (Jul 16, 2008)

Between Mugabe, the Muslims, the poachers, the cannibal militias in western equatorial Africa, and the idiots in South Africa that think raping little girls gets rid of HIV; African population should drop off quite handsomely. 

Just in time for the Chinese to come and show them what REAL slavery is like.


----------



## we_ourselves (Dec 26, 2008)

Actually leaders like Mugabe are quite good for neo-colonialists ... his brutality gives them an excuse to invade while weakening the Zimbabweans' incentive to defend their country.  There isn't much difference between him and Saddam Hussein in this respect.  In fact, they both come out of the same political tradition of bourgeois nationalism.


----------



## waltky (Feb 22, 2013)

What an arrogant kaffa...

*At 89, Mugabe Sees 'Divine' Mission to Rule Zimbabwe*
_ February 21, 2013  Robert Mugabe said he had a "divine task" to lead Zimbabwe, shrugging off concerns about his health and fitness for office as he prepares for what could be one of the closest election battles since he came to power in 1980._


> Few Zimbabweans are ruling out victory for the 89-year-old Mugabe even though his country, once an African success story, is in a decade-long economic slump worsened by Western sanctions and more than four fifths of the population is unemployed.  Since Mugabe was forced to share power with his chief political rival after a disputed election in 2008, the economy has shown tentative signs of recovery.  Rampant inflation has calmed, the mining sector is buoyant and agriculture is picking up after turmoil caused by the seizure of farms from their white owners under Mugabe's policy of black empowerment.
> 
> Mugabe, Africa's oldest president, maintains that Zimbabwe's difficulties stem from a Western plot to re-colonize it, a view that strikes a chord with his supporters, who see the sanctions as punishment for a justified campaign to wrest their country's wealth from the hands of foreign corporations and the white minority.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadVirus (Feb 22, 2013)

Mugabe is an African dictator. His policies have destroyed the economy of Zimbabwe.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2013)

Mugabe is the worst nightmare for the people of Zimbabwe.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 22, 2013)

The sanctions aren't against Zimbabwe.  The sanctions are against 120 individuals who have already stolen the aid given to Zimbabwe.

No one is going to invest in Zimbabwe, build on it, farm it, mine it or open a hamburger stand on it.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 24, 2013)

Why would anyone want to colonise a failed state anyway?

Realistically, colonialism would be the best thing for the Zimbabwean people, but the UK are hardly likely to risk life and limb to repair Mugabe's damage.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 24, 2013)

my highschool classmate whom I haven't seen in a few years is a godson of Mugabe.  He threw some wild parties.  Very crazy guy.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> my highschool classmate whom I haven't seen in a few years is a godson of Mugabe.  He threw some wild parties.  Very crazy guy.



He's probably Minister of Finance now!

You could ask him for a farm!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 25, 2013)

Saigon said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > my highschool classmate whom I haven't seen in a few years is a godson of Mugabe.  He threw some wild parties.  Very crazy guy.
> ...



Lol no he's super crazy now.  Very rich though.  I've heard he hates visiting over there.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure he does. 

I've been thinking about going for years, but somehow always seem to find somewhere a bit easier going. 

I hear it's a wonderful country - or will be again one day.


----------



## LAfrique (Feb 28, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> The European recolonialist worst nightmare, are leaders that adhere to Robert
> Mugabe philosophy. This derails all plans for the recolonization of the African continent.




*It does not take a rocket-scientist to figure that most leaders of developing nations often portrayed as dictators by developed nations are merely people who would not buy into the ideas (often geared to mostly profit Western plunderers) of developed nations. I adore any leader of a developing nation who stands up and speaks out against IMPERIALISM. *


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 28, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > The European recolonialist worst nightmare, are leaders that adhere to Robert
> ...



Let me guess! You live below the poverty line and never made over minimum wage! Of course you think the way you do.  Mugabae is WORSE the brothers  of Africa, but don't let your ignorance and bigotry stand in your way of enlightenment


----------

